# Dumog (Grappling) Info.?



## Seigi (Aug 27, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can give me any good sources for Filipino Dumog (Grappling) Books, Videos, Websites, etc...

I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank-you in advance.

Peace & Harmonay Always,

Enoch T. Carlton


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 27, 2002)

Enoch,

You may want to try Gat Puno Abundio Baet's Harimau Buno book (Filipino Wrestling) book. I don't have this book but I would like to get it. I have the information stored somewhere on the hard drive of my computer. I'll dig the information up and get back to you. Maybe someone else will have the information.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2002)

I believe he has some tapes on Dumog. They now can be order from that bad word around here (Century). I have never seen these tapes so I don't know if they are good or not.
Bob


----------



## Seigi (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank-you, I will check into those sources.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2002)

Try  www.garimot.com for information on Gat Puno's harimau buno book.


----------

